# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Consumo Domestico >  Consumo doméstico de agua

## Jonasino

> Si estás aquí, probablemente sabes que este artículo participa en el Concurso de Blogs de iAgua, donde la temática central es El Ciclo Urbano del Agua.
> 
> A través de la web de Agua Ecosocial, comparto información sobre todo lo relacionado con el agua doméstica. Por tanto, en este artículo te voy a hablar de una fase concreta del ciclo integral del agua: la fase de consumo.
> 
> * Aprovecho para agradecer a iAgua este escaparate para dar a conocer proyectos y personas que están aportando valor día a día en el sector del agua.
> El ciclo urbano del agua 
> 
> Hace no mucho, escribí en el Blog de Agua Ecosocial un artículo donde explicaba qué es el Ciclo Urbano del Agua. Puedes leerlo aquí.
> 
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/blogs/ernesto-ci...domestico-agua

----------

